# problem with craftsman weedeater



## terry queen (Jul 24, 2004)

I have a Craftsman 358.796270 line trimmer gas powered . I have rebuilt the carb a walboro # wA226. the thing will start but will only run with the choke closed if I try to move to the half choke and the full choke it dies. any help would be appreciated. Terry


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

try tuning the carb


----------



## terry queen (Jul 24, 2004)

I have adjusted the needle valve on the carb out 1 1/2 times and the motor will now run but it is not up to full song do I need to to adjust more or less I am flying blind as I do not have the manual .Thanks for the help Terry.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

It could be either way on the highend needle... no way to know unless I would hear it running. With the throttle full, just turn the highend needle a little at a time each way until it runs properly.

Maybe I need to take the time to do a 2-cycle carb adjustment guide.


----------



## terry queen (Jul 24, 2004)

Hank I appreciate your help and adjustment guide sounds like a good idea . There is only one adjustment screw on this walboro carb and a limiter to only let you adjust it so far do you leave off the orange piece and adjust it that way ? Thanks for all your help
Terry


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

A single needle carb really only adjusts the high end. Use a pair of plyers to pull of the limiter and then do your adjustment.


----------

